# VR Spiele Was gibt es da so und gibt es Demoversionen?



## MetallSimon (16. September 2017)

Ich hab eine Oculus Rift aber noch nicht wirklich viele Spiele dazu.
Das einzige, was ich bisher gekauft habe, ist hot dogs horseshoes and hand grenades und das macht wirklich Spaß mit den Waffen rumzuballern.
Echo Arena hab ich mir auschon heruntergeladen, da muss ich aber noch etwas üben.
Ansonsten nur paar kostenlose Sachen und was auf der Liste steht ist Superhot VR.

Gibt es sowas wie Spiele Demos?
Und was gibt es so alles für Genres inVR?
Ich würde gerne mal etwas in Richtung Strategiespiel ausprobieren, wo ich quasi wie in Age of Empires oder Anno von Oben auf mein "Spielbrett" schaue und damit interagieren kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. September 2017)

X Rebirth VR Edition on Steam


----------



## Jason1 (17. September 2017)

Der Einfachheit halber zitiere ich mich mal selber .:
(Aktuell spiele ich btw. wieder Doom3 BFG VR, so genial mit der Rift!)



Jason1 schrieb:


> Besorg dir am besten Spiele wie Project Cars, Assetto Corsa, Dirt Rally oder auch DCS World. Die ersten drei bekommt man bei Steam Sales oder auch guten Keyshops für ein Apple und ein Ei und sie bieten wirklich monatelangen (-wenn nicht Jahrelangen) Spielspaß. DCS World ist eine militärische Hardcore FlugSim, wo es zwei Flugzeuge sogar gratis gibt.: DCS World 1.5
> 
> Dann ist mittlerweile sogar Alien Isolation mit den VR Headset spielbar.: Releases * Nibre/MotherVR * GitHub
> 
> ...


----------



## Grendizer (18. September 2017)

Habe die Vive, aber zitier mal die wichtigsten Spiele pro Genre.

1) Elite Dangerous - Spacesim - Sehr gute VR Unterstützung, steile Lernkurve (imho) ist nicht so ein Spiel, wo man sich mal schnell ein Game gönnt
2) Superhot VR - Matrix-Style-FPS-Puzzle - absolutes Muss, macht ne Menge Spaß und das Gefühl die Zeit zu beherrschen ist nice
3) Robo Recall - FPS - sehr gut optimiertes Game (gabs doch umsonst bei der Rift?!?), habs mit Revive auf der Vive gezockt und auch wenn kurz, eines der besten Spiele in meiner Liste, sieht auch enorm gut aus
4) Form - Puzzle Game, sehr psychedelisch und gut umgesetzte Puzzles, die meisten zwar nicht enorm schwer, aber sehr kreativ - ein Muss meiner Meinung nach. Leider nur 1h Spielzeit
5) Sairento VR - FPS Arena Motion Sickness Ninja Simulator - Hammer Game für Hartgesottene. Du kannst springen, auf Wände laufen, Backflips machen, ballern. Ähnlich wie alle anderen Wave Shooter, aber schneller + besser
6) Gorn - Wave Gladiator Sim - spielst in einer kleinen Arena um das Volk zu belustigen und kämpfst gegen witzige Muskelberge mit kleinen Beinen. Reiß ihnen den Arm raus und verhau sie damit. Spiel macht Laune, ist anstrengend und sorgt für jede Menge Lacher
7) Dead Effect 2 - Doom like FPS - Ist wie Doom mit RPG Elementen, Waffe/Rüstung tunen. Noch im Early Access aber bereits viel Inhalt. 
8) Paranormal Activity - Horror Game, wo du in einem Haus im Wald herumschleichst und hoffst, dass nichts geschieht. Super Horroratmosphäre mit einigen Angstattacken


----------



## Jason1 (23. September 2017)

Project Cars 2 scheint in der VR ziemlich überzeugend zu sein .:



> *
> Project Cars 2 im Hands-On-Test: Die beste VR-Erfahrung des Jahres*
> Ein Tag mit Project Cars 2 und wir glauben wieder an Virtual Reality. An die Macht und Faszination eines Spielerlebnisses, die herkömmliche Hardware nicht liefern kann. Es reicht, die Oculus aufzuziehen, und Sie fühlen sich wie der Besitzer eines Hypercars. Und nein, nicht einfach nur so wie in jedem anderen Rennspiel. Sie fahren den La Ferrari nicht nur, Sie erleben ihn. Sie sitzen so tief wie im echten 1,2 Millionen Biest aus Maranello, also fast auf der Straße. Sie haben das Gefühl, mehr zu liegen, als zu sitzen.
> ...
> Project Cars 2 im Hands-On-Test: Die beste VR-Erfahrung des Jahres


----------

